

Why Data Strategy Matters - jasonkolb
http://www.jasonkolb.com/why-data-strategy-matters/

======
chuckmans3
Big Data is certainly in the trough of disillusionment, it feels like mostly
vaporware. Although the visualization tools are pretty neat.

~~~
brentledent
I like Tableau, possibly Qlikview, but haven't seen any others worth talking
about much.

